# Fairborn Ohio bicycle swap meet this Saturday 21 April.



## Foxclassics (Apr 17, 2018)

Come on out and see what some of us will be bringing to Memory Lane if it doesn't sell this Saturday!




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm going to try and make it to this one


----------



## jimsbeercans (Apr 20, 2018)

I''m stuck working so can get next weekend off. Post pics if you can.   Jim


----------



## deathkrate (Apr 20, 2018)

Anybody bring banana seat bikes to sell?


----------



## Foxclassics (Apr 20, 2018)

I will not 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## deathkrate (Apr 20, 2018)

Do you know of anyone that might bring some?


----------



## Foxclassics (Apr 20, 2018)

deathkrate said:


> Do you know of anyone that might bring some?



Not off hand, I know they do show up 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Apr 21, 2018)

Foxclassics said:


> Not off hand, I know they do show up
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



There is stingray stuff here today

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 21, 2018)

Foxclassics said:


> There is stingray stuff here today
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Anything else good today?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 21, 2018)

Any pics from today.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Apr 21, 2018)

Some pictures of the Fairborn Ohio bicycle swap meet today  







































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Apr 21, 2018)

Fairborn Ohio bicycle swap meet today was on the small side compared to last month.  We are trying to get this on a larger scale since Memory Lane is closing down in a week and I would hope bicycle guys would like to have the opportunity to meet, fellowship, swap and sell. Open to any thoughts, suggestions even up for a weekend swap meet. We are somewhat centrally located in Ohio just off I70 about 3miles.

Tim

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

